# Ohio river open



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

2nd annual Charlie Vantilburg Ohio river shootout

Sunday- June 29
Steubenville Marina
6:30-2:30
$60.00 entry (80% payback)
$5.00 big bass pot (100% payback)
No pre-registration (pay at ramp morning of)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bran5602 (May 13, 2011)

We will be there! Very nice tournament last year!


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

Wish I could fish it but I'll be in hilton head


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Is this tournament still a go. The other one I was suppose fish cancelled. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

River should be back down to 16-17 on Sunday. Probably still muddy, but should be able to get some boats on it. 

River has not been kind this year....


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Not kind one bit...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Any Results?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter might be able to help us out. I didn't fish it, but I know he did...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

1st- 9.73# 2.83 BB
2nd- 9.72# 2.55 2ndBB
3rd- 7.11#


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ouch! Tough break for second place...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I know I'm still feeling that. I guess it's just payback. I won it last year by the exact same. .01 really. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## NateS (Jun 26, 2013)

So your saying the river is picking up


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It must be if chris is cashing checks on a regular basis... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Ouch. That hurt a little. You better bring your a game Thursday. 


www.ohiovalleybass.net


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ha ha! You know I don't have an "A" game.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

